# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Bulking Cycle Diet - Please Critique

## bh1

Preparing for my fall/winter bulk. How does this diet look for adding on some mass?

Meal 1:
- Egg Whites (6)
- Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
- Peanut Butter (2 tbsp)
Meal 2:
- Protein Shake (2 scoops)
- Cottage Cheese (1 cup)
Meal 3:
- Chicken Breast (1)
- Broccoli (1 cup)
Meal 4:PrWO
- Tuna (1 can)
- Asparagus (1 cup)
- Peanut Butter (1 tbsp)
Meal 5: PWO
- Protein Shake (2 scoops)
- Oatmeal (1 cup)
Meal 6:
- Steak
- Baked Potato 
- Brown Rice (1cup)
Meal 7:
- Tuna (1 cup)
- Protein Shake (2 scoops)

Approx:
3,500 Calories / 430g Protein / 270g Carbs / 75g Fat

----------


## SEAviator

looks solid.. But you dont have any major carbs pre workout?

----------


## bh1

I forgot to mention in there, I plan to take some MCT oil through out the day aswell. With a few spoonfuls before workout. Do you think that would be sufficient, or should I add some carbs in pre-workout aswell?

----------


## SEAviator

well personally, and this is just me, I follow this rule this expert set up...

60-90 minutes preworkout, have a solid, balanced meal:

Protein = 0.25g/lb TBW
Carbs = 0.25g/lb TBW
Adding fat at this point is fine, use your discretion as long as it fits into your macro goals. Note that this meal is skipped if you train 1st thing in the morning. 

Within 30 minutes postworkout, have either a liquid or solid meal:

Protein = 0.25g/lb TBW
Carbs = 0.25-0.5g/lb TBW, depending on how carb-restricted your diet is.
Amount of fat here doesn't matter as long as your daily target is hit. 

Post-postworkout is simply your next sheduled meal, whether it's 1, 2, or 3 hrs later simply doesn't matter - especially if your immediate postworkout meal was designed as above.

----------


## bh1

Thanks for the info, greatly appreciated. I'm gonna tweak the diet a bit to meet that.

----------


## bigslick7878

> Preparing for my fall/winter bulk. How does this diet look for adding on some mass?
> 
> Meal 1:
> - Egg Whites (6)
> - Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
> - Peanut Butter (2 tbsp)
> Meal 2:
> - Protein Shake (2 scoops)
> - Cottage Cheese (1 cup)
> ...



How much do you weigh? Height? Age?

3,500 calories could be bulking for some, maintenance for others.

It would not be bulking for me.

If you are really trying to grow you need more carbs in there somewhere just from a ratio standpoint.

----------


## bh1

> How much do you weigh? Height? Age?
> 
> 3,500 calories could be bulking for some, maintenance for others.
> 
> It would not be bulking for me.
> 
> If you are really trying to grow you need more carbs in there somewhere just from a ratio standpoint.


I weigh 180lbs, 5'10", 22yrs old.

I figured my maintenance to be around 2,900 to 3,000.

----------


## bh1

I've re-worked it a little bit...

Meal 1: 9am
	Egg Whites (6)
	Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
	Peanut Butter (2 tbsp)
400 cal / 32g protein / 31g carbs / 18g fat

Meal 2: 11am
	Protein Shake (1 scoop)
	Almond Breeze (1 cup)
	MCT Oil (1 tbsp)
	Cottage Cheese (1 cup)
474 cal / 68g protein / 8g carbs / 5g fat

Meal 3: 1:30pm
	Chicken Breast (2)
	Broccoli (1 cup)
303 cal / 42g protein / 13g carbs / 10g fat

Meal 4: 3:30pm
	Protein Shake (2 scoops)
	Almond Breeze (1 cup)
	MCT Oil (1 tbsp)
	Oatmeal (2/3 cup)
	Cinnamon (2 tbsp)
	Strawberries (5)
709 cal / 71g protein / 56g carbs / 10g fat


Workout: 4:30pm - 6:15pm

Meal 5:6:30pm
	Protein Shake (2 scoops)
	Almond Breeze (1 cup)
	MCT Oil (1 tbsp)
	Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
	Low-Fat Mayonnaise (2 tbsp)
	Turkey (5 slices)
783 cal / 92g protein / 40g carbs / 14g fat

Meal 6: 8pm
	Steak (10oz)
	Brown Rice (1 cup)
	Asparagus (1 cup)
1000 cal / 87g protein / 52g carbs / 48g fat

Meal 7: 9:30pm
	Protein Shake (1 scoop)
	Almond Breeze
	Fat-Free Yogurt (2 cups)
290 cal / 42g protein / 23g carbs / 4g fat

4088 cal / 464g protein / 224g carbs / 108g fat

----------


## bigslick7878

> I've re-worked it a little bit...
> 
> Meal 1: 9am
> •	Egg Whites (6)
> •	Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
> •	Peanut Butter (2 tbsp)
> 400 cal / 32g protein / 31g carbs / 18g fat
> 
> Meal 2: 11am
> ...


The overall numbers look good (great actually), but you might want to try to balance it all out if possible. The last meal should be high protein low carb but other than that you want a steady stream of everything else to feed your body consistently.

If you can stay true to that you will definitely make gains, that is pretty hardcore getting 470 grams of protein at only a buck 80. Get your mind right if you try to keep that up you will need it!

----------


## bh1

Alright, I'll switch the cottage cheese from meal 2 with the yogurt from meal 7. And up the protein from 1 scoop to 2 in meal 7 as well.

I think I will be able to stay true to it for sure. I've been following meal plans like this (except with about half the calories) for about a year now as I've cut from 230 to 180. And at 1800 to 2000 calories a day i have no problem getting 250g of protein in.

Thanks for the tips!

----------


## gbrice75

IMO protein is too high and carbs are too low, especially for a bulking diet. I'd drop the protein by 100g and up carbs by 100. Then I think you'll be g2g.

----------


## bh1

Tweaked it a little bit again to get a bit more carbs.. Look better?

Meal 1: 9am
•	Egg Whites (6)
•	Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
•	Peanut Butter (2 tbsp)

Meal 2: 11am
•	Protein Shake (1 scoop)
•	Almond Breeze (1 cup)
•	MCT Oil (1 tbsp)
•	Fat-Free Yogurt (1 cup)

Meal 3: 1:30pm
•	Chicken Breast (2)
•	Broccoli (1 cup)
•	Orange Juice

Meal 4: 3:30pm
•	Oatmeal (1 cup)
•	Protein (1 scoop)
•	Cinnamon (2 tbsp)
•	MCT Oil (1 tbsp)

Workout: 4:30pm - 6:15pm

Meal 5: 6:30pm
•	Protein Shake (2 scoops)
•	Almond Breeze (1 cup)
•	MCT Oil (1 tbsp)
•	Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)
•	Low-Fat Mayonnaise (2 tbsp)
•	Turkey (5 slices)

Meal 6: 8pm
•	Steak (10oz)
•	Brown Rice (1 cup)
•	Asparagus (1 cup)

Meal 7: 9:30pm
•	Protein Shake (1 scoop)
•	Almond Breeze (1 cup)
•	Cottage Cheese (1 cup)

4009 cal / 384g protein / 293g carbs / 106g fat

----------


## gbrice75

Much better!

----------

